# Bundesliga Tippspiel !!!!!!



## Rolli (25 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen hier könnt ihr euch für das Tippspiel der 1. Bundesliga
registrieren :


www.kicktipp.de/celebboard 


Bitte nehmt den selben Benutzernamen wie ihr hier habt. Das Passwort muss nicht das gleiche sein.

Es können maximal 300 Teilnehmer mitmachen, also beeilt euch !!!
Bei Fragen schreibt mir oder einem aus dem Team eine PN oder fragt einfach in diesem Thread.


----------



## General (26 Juli 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass viele mitspielen werden


----------



## Muli (29 Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei ...
Auch wenn ich von Fussball soviel Ahnung habe, wie vom Kinder kriegen 

Macht Euch auf eine Reibe gefasst!


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2009)

Muli schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei ...
> Auch wenn ich von Fussball soviel Ahnung habe, wie vom Kinder kriegen
> 
> Macht Euch auf eine Reibe gefasst!



Alles klar Muli bin gespannt nach der Kampfansage :3dgreat:


----------



## carun (30 Juli 2009)

Bin auch mit dabei

Ich hoffe das es die Gladbacher dieses Jahr nicht wieder so spannend machen


----------



## General (31 Juli 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2009)

Darfst auch mal Danke sagen .Dein einziger Fehler bedanke dich bei den User
die dich Linken umso mehr bekommst du .Schaue woanders !!!


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2009)

Achtung liebe User morgen geht die Fussballbundesliga in ihre neue Saison, noch habt ihr Zeit euch anzumelden und zu tippen.Hoffe das ein paar noch den Weg finden und wie es geht seht ihr hier ​ http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=305997#post305997​Also reinschauen und viel Spass


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2009)

:damnpc: und die sich angemeldet haben vergesst das Tippen nicht !!!!


----------



## mah0ne (7 Aug. 2009)

Toll hast du den Text von Andi kopiert und ein bisschen abgeändert, ich bin beeindruckt. Zu faul für 3 Zeilen eigenen Senf zu schreiben lol7


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2009)

*Obwohl die Saison schon angefangen hat ihr könnt euch weiterhin Anmelden*


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2009)

mah0ne schrieb:


> Toll hast du den Text von Andi kopiert und ein bisschen abgeändert, ich bin beeindruckt. Zu faul für 3 Zeilen eigenen Senf zu schreiben lol7



Hoffe doch nicht das du mich meinst mah0ne oder???
Wenn ja dann schaue mal in meinem Profil auf CL wann ich das letzte mal dort war!!!!


----------



## mah0ne (10 Aug. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Hoffe doch nicht das du mich meinst mah0ne oder???
> Wenn ja dann schaue mal in meinem Profil auf CL wann ich das letzte mal dort war!!!!



:0 Warum sollte ich dich meinen, rolli hat das Thema aufgemacht.


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2009)

mah0ne schrieb:


> :0 Warum sollte ich dich meinen, rolli hat das Thema aufgemacht.



Dann sorry


----------



## Walt (28 Aug. 2009)

Ich bin jetzt auch ins Tippspiel eingestiegen!

Mal sehen, ob ich das Feld von hinten aufrollen kann.

;-))


LG Walt


----------



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2009)

mich wirste mit sicherheit einholen


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> mich wirste mir sicherheit einholen



Ich glaube damit könntest du sogar Recht haben


----------



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2009)

danke dir für deine aufbauenden worte rolli!:thumbup:


----------

